# Are B210s respected?



## olerascal (Feb 14, 2008)

Howdy folks. Looking at a nice condition '74 2 door sedan. 80K mile survivor in near new condition. Fresh hydralics and driveshaft. 
Dude wants $2500 for it...seems reasonable in the world of nostalgic Japanese cars. I know it's not a dime or Z, but wondering if it will ever be considered collectible? Or at least a fun toy to play with for a while, then pass it on to someone else...without loosing my shirt on the deal.
Thanks in advance for your guideance. OleRascal


----------

